# Christmas lootz



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 26, 2010)

Post what you got for Christmas



XBox 360 w/ halo reach, Lego Starwars, Lego Indiana Jones, Lego Batman (last 3 came free with xbox)
Dynex 1080p 22" TV
Domo-kun wallet
Tons of candy/food
4 gift certificates to my hair place ($20 haircuts, so really really glad for these. Save me a few bucks a month)
$50 (probably more later from my other relatives)
A really good time with family. 
More insignificant stuff



Hope y'all had a great Christmas.


----------



## The Puzzler (Dec 26, 2010)

Teraminx Gigaminx, $100 to magic-puzzle-cube.com, starcraft2, shenshou 4x4 and Gear cube. Aunt got me a yellow illusion 7x7(v cube). Probably the best christmas ever.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

Toy Helicopter
Toy Car Racing Thing
Stackmat Set


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 26, 2010)

Apart from that, some shirts, candy (ha.) and money.


----------



## steph1389 (Dec 26, 2010)

You got a girlfriend for Christmas! :-O
You've got some good relatives! Price on her?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 26, 2010)

Ask Santa.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 26, 2010)

aprox. $800 worth of computer parts <3
something similar to statue
and cookies.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 26, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Toy Helicopter


 
Tru' dat. Love those things. Got two of them today. I've already burned through 3 these past two years.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 26, 2010)

Monnies, puzzles and some shirts.


----------



## Logan (Dec 26, 2010)

Element 24" 1080p flat screen TV
New wallet
New sweatshirt
New jeans
Other clothes (shirts, socks, underwear, etc)
Hygiene stuff (deodorant, cologne, razors, etc)
Candy
School supplies
and the traditional foot long, sock-shaped gingerbread with my name on it, from the local bakery. SOOO good.


----------



## KYLOL (Dec 26, 2010)

New bomb shelter.
New bombs.
Candy.
hat.
puma socks, because I run like a puma.
People below this line are ugly.
_______________________________________


----------



## kvaele (Dec 26, 2010)

QJ megaminx, 6x6, 7x7, LanLan 2x2, Lubix, Droid 2 Global, Medal of Honor, really nice racquet ball stuff, lots of candy, $200 dollars (prob more to come)


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 26, 2010)

Macbook Pro 13 inch
socks
British books
wallet with 10 bucks in it


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 26, 2010)

Vcube 5,6, 7
Alpha V (Freaking Amazing)
Lan Lan(?) 2x2
Void Cube 
QJ Tiled 4x4
Master Magic 
Rubik's Slide.

(All the cube related things)


----------



## BigSams (Dec 26, 2010)

I got nothing but seeing the [email protected] of stuff y'all got, I'm feeling a little jealous. Now I'm totally sure I'm gonna blow $60 on mefferts megaminx and pyraminx - a nearby zellers stocked up on them


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 26, 2010)

So far, clothes and a ruined Christmas. :/
Yeaaahhhh....


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 26, 2010)

Executive chair, 16gig sd card, black ops, assassins creed, tripod, MIT sweatshirt, iPad.


----------



## kdawg123 (Dec 26, 2010)

Lan Lan 2x2, Dayan Guhong, Dayan 4x4, QJ Pyraminx, and a Mefferts Megaminx.

Other than that, I got a couple of video games, some money, and some candy.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Tru' dat. Love those things. Got two of them today. I've already burned through 3 these past two years.


 
It doesn't work.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 26, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> It doesn't work.


 
</3


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Specifically mine, specifically for Christmas:
New desk
COD black ops
$100

Also noteworthy:
New graphics card (warranty replacement, happened to show up the day before Christmas eve)
Wii (dad and I got it for mom for Christmas)
$150 for taking care of a family friend's house while they're out of town for the holidays


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

I might buy myself a Naruto game. I love them. But the new Shippuden one.


JonnyWhoopes said:


> </3


 
Look at my profile picture.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Dec 26, 2010)

PRS Paul Allender Model Electric Guitar w/2 EMG pickups = amazingness
Hardshell case for the guitar
30th Anniversary Rubiks Wooden Cube
36 Cube Puzzle
Blindfold 
Blu-Ray DVD Player
iTunes Giftcard


----------



## CUB3R01 (Dec 26, 2010)

AustinReed said:


> Vcube 5,6, 7
> Alpha V (Freaking Amazing)
> Lan Lan(?) 2x2
> Void Cube
> ...


 
I have to agree with you. The Alpha V is very freaking amazing. Do you like the QJ Tile 4x4? Some people don't like it but I love mine.


----------



## ncube (Dec 26, 2010)

Dayan Guhong, Maru 4x4x4, F-2, C-2, A-4,


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 26, 2010)

ncube said:


> Dayan Guhong, Maru 4x4x4, F-2, C-2, A-4,


 
A4? meh. I had one. Wasn't really all that good.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 26, 2010)

New sexy camera (very high quality)
Candy
Jeans
A QJ crazy foot cube
FII
Workout watch which tracks my MPH/Calories etc. 
Some workout weights for when I'm at the gym
Money

And of course, a full container of muffins. They aren't just for me but I'm hogging them in my room. ~ 20 in there. Pumpkin with chocolate chips in it. OMNOM.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> New sexy camera (very high quality)
> Candy
> Jeans
> A QJ crazy foot cube
> ...


 
Feel free to send me one...


----------



## NeedReality (Dec 26, 2010)

QJ Pyraminx
LanLan 2x2
Mini QJ 4x4
MF8 Megaminx V2 (tiled)
YJ Crazy Foot Cube
Ghost Hand Magic/Master Magic
MF8 Square-1
Stickers for my puzzles
Maru Lubricant (I needed a refill)
OSU Shirts
An argyle sweater
Pocket Camcorder
Money

I'm a bit disappointed in the megaminx as of now, but I'll give it some time until I declare that "I got a bad one" haha. Great Christmas overall, though.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Dec 26, 2010)

i only received 500 pesos..
but i really had good time with my family..


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm waiting for my 2GuHongs to arrive at my doorstep ^^
I'm giving it till the end of January because I ordered them, like, THE DAY BEFORE CHRISTMAS.

=x


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 26, 2010)

ES 4x4 ( YES i KNOW!!!) leather belts , tennis racquet,hmmm some 1000 pesos ( $23) worth of crap:fp... aside from that... i also gifted myself GuHong,Lingyun,LanLan 2x2 and some magics and pyraminx at a local store and there. :fp:fp:fp


----------



## shelley (Dec 26, 2010)

I got a rice cooker (yes, I've been living without a rice cooker for over a year.. Asian fail).


----------



## Toad (Dec 26, 2010)

shelley said:


> I got a rice cooker (yes, I've been living without a rice cooker for over a year.. Asian fail).


 
Do you eat alot of rice?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

shelley said:


> I got a rice cooker (yes, I've been living without a rice cooker for over a year.. Asian fail).


 
:O WUT


----------



## Cubing321 (Dec 26, 2010)

OMG my parents ordered me a yj 5x5 from lightake!!! But it didn't arrive here on time :/ should get here soon


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 26, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Do you eat alot of rice?


 
Why would you eat an Alot You murderer =/

I got (get ready for the long list...)
Gummie bears
A tshirt from my grandma


----------



## Owen (Dec 26, 2010)

A new flash drive, a book about C#, a guitar, Fraps screen recording software, and some other insignificant stuff.

I didn't get any cubes, no one in my family will order from outside of the US, or from freewebs.com shops...

I don't need any anyway, I already have enough.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 26, 2010)

I didn't ask for any cubing-related stuff (I practically didn't ask for anything), and I would have had to order things myself anyway...

...but apparently Macy's had some special holiday stuff, and I got a *Megaminx* and *Mirror Blocks*.


----------



## DeathCuberK (Dec 26, 2010)

V-cube 6 and 7, waiting for an x-cube 4, and $400.00 extra cash.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 26, 2010)

iPod, receipt for two puzzles from Mefferts (the puzzles haven't arrived yet), some chocolates.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

Cubing321 said:


> OMG my parents ordered me a yj 5x5 from lightake!!! But it didn't arrive here on time :/ should get here soon


 I hope it's the second edition one.


DeathCuberK said:


> V-cube 6 and 7, waiting for an x-cube 4, and $400.00 extra cash.


 Jackpot.


----------



## Erzz (Dec 26, 2010)

Jig-A-Loo, GPS, treadmill (lolwut), candy, Rubik's World for Wii, clothes, 650$ video card, movie card, misc stocking stuffers, shoes, and a badminton racquet


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

Cubing321 said:


> OMG my parents ordered me a yj 5x5 from lightake!!! But it didn't arrive here on time :/ should get here soon


 


DeathCuberK said:


> V-cube 6 and 7, waiting for an x-cube 4, and $400.00 extra cash.


 


Erzz said:


> Jig-A-Loo, GPS, treadmill (lolwut), candy, Rubik's World for Wii, clothes, 650$ video card, movie card, misc stocking stuffers, shoes, and a badminton racquet


 
There was a Rubik's World for the DS too. I hated it
I need treadmill, as I'm fat.


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 26, 2010)

I had Rubik's World, too <.<
Something about cubies and mini-games.

Really horrible game.


----------



## goatseforever (Dec 26, 2010)

A coupla shirts, pea coat, jacket from J.Crew
Some random scarf
Cardigan from Express
Beyerdynamic DT880 headphones 
Memory foam bath mat

Prretty gud haul.


----------



## BigGreen (Dec 26, 2010)

red wii, 2 guhongs, donkey kong country returns, wireless keyboard and mouse, sexy pajama pants, other.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 26, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Feel free to send me one...


 
I ate them all. Sorry :3


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 26, 2010)

I got an Ibanez acoustic electric guitar, a rubik's 360, a neo cube, a new pair of converse, an air soft gun, and a bunch of shirts.
The guitar is awesome.


----------



## Antcuber (Dec 26, 2010)

some cubes, a few more cubes, more cubes, even more cubes. and then as a surprise i got some cubes. also CHOCOLATE


unboxing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vamAVObAilM


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Dec 26, 2010)

159cm BTX GNU Park Pickle Snowboard
GNU Park Bindings
Flow 'Boa' Snowboard Boots
Burton Pipe Gloves

Pineapple Express on DVD
The Hangover on DVD
Black Hawk Down on DVD

Fallout: New Vegas for XBOX 360
BFBC2:Vietnam Expansion for XBOX 360
BFBC2 VIP code for XBOX Live

A set of nice Logitech 5.1 speakers
A pair of Skullcandy earbuds
A Slap Chop
A Rubik's 3x3


----------



## Anthony (Dec 26, 2010)

15in MacBook Pro, money, gift cards, clothes, ticket to SJC :3.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 26, 2010)

Guess i had better post here. :/
Dayan+MF8 4x4.
Guhong. (I hate it BTW)
2 Fleece jackets, sweatpants, and a purdue T-shirt.
Mini Doughnut maker.
Candy.
Movie gift certificate.
Cool Runnings DVD.
A bit of money.
And last, but definitely not least. 
F4U Corsair R/C plane. I love it with all my heart, and i haven't even gotten to fly it yet, it's just sitting newly assembled in the basement. It's huge too, 40 in. wingspan.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Dec 26, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Guhong. (I hate it BTW)


 
Oh yeah, you probably have to assemble it first... :/


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 26, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> Oh yeah, you probably have to assemble it first... :/


 
Nope, came assembled.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Dec 26, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Nope, came assembled.


 
Then what the hell did you lubricate it with, cement?
I've only heard three types of reactions to the GuHong:

1. "This cube is good/HOLY **** THIS IS AMAZING."
2. "Well, I don't own one, but they're way overrated. I should know..."
3. "COPYRIGHT "INFRINGEMENT!" FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU"


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 26, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> Then what the hell did you lubricate it with, cement?
> I've only heard three types of reactions to the GuHong:
> 
> 1. "This cube is good/HOLY **** THIS IS AMAZING."
> ...


 
To be fair I only like the Guhong for OH. A modded Guhong = <3 for OH

I haven't loved any cube for 2H since the haiyan memory, though that degraded too fast on me for me to become attached to me.


----------



## shelley (Dec 26, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> :O WUT



Yeah.. I had learned how to make a decent pot of rice on the stove though, so it wasn't too bad.



randomtoad said:


> Do you eat alot of rice?



I had alot of rice for lunch today.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

shelley said:


> Yeah.. I had learned how to make a decent pot of rice on the stove though, so it wasn't too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> I had alot of rice for lunch today.


 
Nominating for the best post of 2010!!


----------



## Erzz (Dec 26, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> Then what the hell did you lubricate it with, cement?
> I've only heard three types of reactions to the GuHong:
> 
> 1. "This cube is good/HOLY **** THIS IS AMAZING."
> ...


 
I don't like the guhong either, only good thing about it was corner cutting. Lubix lubed.


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 26, 2010)

$50
Rubik's revolution 
15 puzzle
A sign holder 
A picture frame (with a picture already in it)
Chocolate
Guinness World Records 2011
Some books
A calendar
And an Ipad!!!

I also ordered 9 cubes from Lightake but they didn't arrive in time


----------



## aronpm (Dec 26, 2010)

I got $270 in cash (so I have $340 now)
LG Optimus phone 
Tower of Hanoi puzzle (8 rings)
One of those wooden cubes that are similar to a Rubik's Snake
Trip to MSO11
2 little books about mathematics and logic
Clothes&Candy
2 novels
Some DVDs


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 26, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> pea coat, jacket from J.Crew
> Cardigan from Express


 
very nice!


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 26, 2010)

nothing


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 26, 2010)

Sony MDR-500 Headphones
Sneakers
$75 in Best Buy gift cards
$35 in iTunes Gift Cards
Misc puzzles (not cubes)
LOADS OF CAKE


a small kitten said:


> nothing


:'(


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> nothing


 
I'm sorry. How about a hug?


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 26, 2010)

v-cube 7
gigaminx
strange vertex-turning octahedron thingy
Call of Duty: Black Ops


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Dec 27, 2010)

JVC GZ-HM320 Full HD Camera D)
UTG Shadow Ops L96 Airsoft (one of my favorite interests ) Sniper + BB's
$30 Cash
$50 iTunes (I buy a TON of iTunes music)
Camouflage BDUs
2 Sniper Scopes
Dayan GuHong, Original Rubik's 3x3 (modded all my others haha)

That's all I can remember off the top of my head but I got other nice things, had a great Christmas. Remember what it's all about


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 27, 2010)

iPod Touch 4g
QJ Skewb, LanLan Void, YJ Axis cube
iTunes Card
Sexy black watch
Samson C01U USB Microphone
Recording Headphones
$Cash$


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 27, 2010)

I received my favourite xmas present ever this year.
My GF made her 1st ever mod and it turned out really well.
It's a white 3x3 turned into an 11 sided unique cube.
It's capped using white plastic with a thin layer of black on top.
No stickers. I'll probably upload some pics and a video soon.


----------

